# Xifaxan(Rifaximin) price?



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

In my country the Xifaxan(Rifaximin) will cost me around 308 EUR. Is this a normal price to pay for this medicine? Or can you suggest a cheaper online store where I still can be sure to get the real medicine?

BestRegards


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

It's pretty expensive everywhere. In some countries like Canada it's not even available. Depending on the law there, you can try getting it cheaper from India, but it's hard to say for certain it's the same thing, and if it doesn't work, you won't know if it's because their version of the med is at fault, or if Rifaximin isn't the solution at all for you.


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Thanks. My doctor got me a starter kit for free. It is 14 tablets on 550 mg that is to be taken twice a day.

So far Im half way and most the the symtoms is still there. But Xifaxan side effects looks much like the symtoms of IBS so its not easy to tell. I do however suspect that thay are not working for me


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

bummer! At least you could find out without it costing you an arm and a leg


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Shade711 said:


> bummer! At least you could find out without it costing you an arm and a leg


Yes its nice to get it for free but I would gladly pay for it if it would help me. It seem like the IBS should be gone withing 72 hours when trying Rifaximin, if not, then it will probably not solve your problem. Is this correct? is 2 weeks with 2 x 550 mg tablets a day a recomended dosage for IBS patients?


----------



## SouthFloida26 (Mar 8, 2013)

(duplicate)


----------



## SouthFloida26 (Mar 8, 2013)

(duplicate)


----------



## SouthFlorida26 (Mar 8, 2013)

In the US, the full price (without insurence prior authorization) was $1000. After the PA, the price was $565 (which met my tier 3 $500 deductiable), but then I was able to get a $250 discout card from the manufacture. This made my out-of-pocket cost about $310 for 14 days, 2 a day. It is to treat possiable bacterial overgroth in the intestine tract. While taking it, discontinue any probiotics, but you can still take vitimines and enzymes if you want. Then after the 14 days, start taking the probiotics, since the Xifaxan kills all good and bad bacteria, so you need to replimish the good probiotic bacteria.

After my 14 days, I noticed that most all the "sharp needle" pain that I had been getting. But it still did not solve my overall ISB issues.


----------



## Perseus (May 4, 2014)

mispost


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

I took Xifaxin for SIBO back in January. It was a two week cycle. Kept my pain away for 8 months! I noticed the price was about $1800 here in US. Luckily, my insurance covers all but my $5 copay.


----------



## Jenn1202 (Sep 20, 2017)

$600+ for 52 tablets (in the US) but my insurance covered it


----------

